# Eumelia Arias from Manolo Arias



## Peru (Mar 25, 2017)

Got this EA yesterday for a friend. Have 8 buds in total 1 flower open













subir gif


----------



## coronacars (Mar 25, 2017)

I love these. I would like to see more pics when the rest of the flowers open.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 25, 2017)

Cute, is it fragrant?


----------



## eteson (Mar 25, 2017)

Nicely grown plant!


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2017)

What a very nice friend you are! My EA just blasted its
first bud and I'm hoping the second will do much better.
Perhaps the second bud will look like the ones pictured...
I hope.


----------



## eteson (Mar 25, 2017)

abax said:


> What a very nice friend you are! My EA just blasted its
> first bud and I'm hoping the second will do much better.
> Perhaps the second bud will look like the ones pictured...
> I hope.


Abax, Only recently I understood that this cross needs lots of light to grow and to flower nicely. It has inherited the high light requirements of kovachii.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 26, 2017)

Hope the rest of the flowers produce an excellent spesiment. Good luck


----------



## Peru (Mar 28, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Cute, is it fragrant?


Tnx for the comments...actually it is a little! almost no smell but theres something there!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 28, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2017)

Pretty flower. Healthy plant.


----------



## blondie (Apr 1, 2017)

great one if only mine would clump up


----------



## Peru (Apr 1, 2017)

update:
First flower drop.this is the second flower:





















share image

5 days later























subir imagen


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey! I thought this was for a friend! oke:


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 6, 2017)

eteson said:


> Abax, Only recently I understood that this cross needs lots of light to grow and to flower nicely. It has inherited the high light requirements of kovachii.



Elesio:

Many thanks for the tip. I just had the same problem as abax.

Would roth light levels be adequate?

Duncan


----------



## Peru (Apr 6, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Hey! I thought this was for a friend! oke:


Yes! i thought that also! He hvnt claim it yet! btw ....i sent you a private message!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes, but for some reason I cannot respond to you. I have a few and am looking for more for your friend.


----------



## Peru (Apr 7, 2017)

Cool ill send you my phone on private so we can talk better


----------



## eteson (Apr 7, 2017)

Kawarthapine said:


> Elesio:
> 
> Many thanks for the tip. I just had the same problem as abax.
> 
> ...



Yes. They would do it fine.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 11, 2017)

Very nice!


----------

